
The steroid era of startups is over–here's what 8 top VCs think will happen next - saq
http://uk.businessinsider.com/what-happens-when-tech-boom-turns-to-bust-2016-5
======
optimusclimb
If the VCs know what's going to happen next, where were their predictive
skills when they were pumping all of this money into companies with bad
financials/business models in the first place?

~~~
coldtea
They could not care less about that at the time, as long as long as
acquisitions at crazy valuations got them their exits...

------
staticautomatic
What's particularly telling about how absolute fucking bullshit these "Top VC"
explanations are is that fact that virtually every single one of their
comments is in this abstract, passive voice-- they're all talking about some
other company, some other fund. It's never their problem or their mistake.
It's full of qualifiers. Be an adult and take responsibility for yourselves!

Examples:

\- "the price of oxygen has increased..."

\- "the VC's have been saying..."

\- "the venture community has realized..."

\- "investors are largely to blame..."

\- "I won't name [the company], it's one we're not in..."

\- "to make the business work you have to go deeper into the muscle..." (I
don't have enough WTF's for this one)

\- "A number of companies will fail..."

\- "I would say will end in unhappy outcomes..."

\- "There are good businesses..."

\- "I've heard of companies..."

\- "Companies have and are doing certain things..."

\- "you can say that as values get more rational, things will get better..."

